# Vaping and susceptibility to Corona



## Hooked (31/3/20)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2020-03-30_sussman-advises-vapers.html
30 March 2020

"Roberto Sussman and Carmen Escrig have updated their fact sheet on information about COVID-19 and vaping to include descriptions of the aerodynamics of breathing, sneezing coughing and vaping. They say it is needed because the pandemic has provided “fertile ground for spreading misinformation on vaping and that vapers must be equipped with solid information and data to counterargue.

“Contrary to statements by misinformation sources, there is simply no compelling evidence suggesting that vaping has the capacity to affect negatively the immune body response in order to produce the development and progression of the diseases caused by SARS-CoV-2 on e-cigarette users.”

“To better understand the possibility of a progression of infection leading to COVID-19 in vapers it is necessary to bear in mind that the overwhelming majority are smokers or ex-smokers, some of them dragging long histories of previous smoking. This smoking history is very likely an important factor that could easily render as vulnerable a vaper who (say) smoked 20 or 30 years, even if he/she has been (typically) 2-3 years vaping without smoking. Such vaper would be more susceptible to the complicated etiology of COVID-19.”

“However, this is not an intrinsic effect of vaping, but of smoking, and thus it does not justify casting vaping as a risk factor on equal footing as smoking (as inferred from misleading statements by Glantz that have been recycled by the media).” Sussman and Escrig’s full factsheet is linked below.

European Tobacco Harm Reduction Advocates (ETHRA) says: “Environmental vapour is really a negligible factor for contagion. An infected vaper releases more virus from regular breathing (continuously done) than from vaping (done only when puffing an e-cigarette).”

*Related:*

“Vaping and Sars-CoV-2 and COVID-19 Technical Information for Vapers” by Roberto Sussman and Carmen Escrig – [link]

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (31/3/20)

Thanks for sharing this @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------

